# I got very lucky



## John Hunt (Feb 11, 2018)

I got a message from my local camera store manager earlier in the week saying that he had taken some Olympus lens in on trade. I told him I would stop in on Saturday and take a look. I picked up a 40 -150 f2.8 and 60 macro for $1080.00. Both lens look like new.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 11, 2018)

Enjoy


----------



## BrentC (Feb 11, 2018)

Thats an amazing price John!   Your going to love both of those lenses, they are fantastic.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh,oh, oh that 40-150/2.8...man, that's gotta' be a joy to own and use! Plus the 60mm...but dat zoom,man!

A nice macro prime is always a wonderful tool. It'll last for decades.


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 12, 2018)

John Hunt said:


> I got a message from my local camera store manager earlier in the week saying that he had taken some Olympus lens in on trade. I told him I would stop in on Saturday and take a look. I picked up a 40 -150 f2.8 and 60 macro for $1080.00. Both lens look like new.



enjoy
*local camera store* ...   endangered species
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## cgw (Feb 13, 2018)

New black Fuji X-T1 for C$499. So much camera for so little. Trailing edge? No problem.


----------

